# Looking for crew



## Tipsy Tuna (Mar 17, 2014)

Just moved to Innerarity Point. 38 ft Rampage is moored at Holiday Harbor Marina. Looking to get connected with experienced offshore anglers who would be available to fill out crew on our boat from time to time. Just split fuel, ice, bait. Fished Venice La last 15 years but new to these waters. 

Tipsy Tuna


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......if I didn't live in Navarre, I'd sign up!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Got An Itch.

Hey, I may be able to go from time to time. Have own tackle and gear, and good NB numbers to boot. Have a pretty good résumé also. I am definately ready to pump and wind on one!!! Most of my experience is bottom fishing.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*PM sent*

I sent you a PM


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Live in Orange Beach. Have boat, tackle and experience. Need friends that fish, mine golf. Can go any day of the week with little notice.

[email protected]


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

We should meet up and and talk fishing one night! Our crew's captain lives in Holiday Harbor and we have a big group of guys and we frequently fish the Edge, platforms, reefs and wrecks... look forward too meeting up. I'll send you a pm with my contact info.


----------



## Tipsy Tuna (Mar 17, 2014)

Great ....look forward to chatting.....maybe over a beer at Hub Stacy or Sunset Grill?


----------



## Tipsy Tuna (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is my numbers.....cell 214-789-7753
email [email protected]


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Interested , I am retired Navy- and can go anytime , getting old but still active- Have been here in Florida for about 7-8 years and have fish both inshore and off shores including deep drops and sword. Like going to the rigs for tuna, my current boat is too small. give me a call if interested ed 850 857 1039


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Ed, how ya doing? Good to here your looking for a rig ride. I still owe you a lunch. I'll be down in August hope we can do it then. Don't catch too many tuna!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeTrain (Mar 25, 2014)

i would be willing to go from time to time have fished in these waters ever since i started fishing


----------



## a387673 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sending PM. Ready to Go.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If you ever need one more I would love to go . I work shift work , so I have days off mid week as well as week ends. I no longer have a gulf boat , I now fish with a blazer bay. I love bottom fishing especially grouper fishing. I still have all my equipment and I have hundreds of # 's. Pm me if interested. Thanks


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

lol.. Just saying


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Gamefish27 said:


> lol.. Just saying


Really ? Just saying


----------

